# Amazon verweigert Kauf und Storniert!



## julian35152 (22. September 2019)

Moin liebe PCGH´ler


Da wir seit ein paar Tagen stolz Sagen können, das wir ein "Fehrienhaus" besitzen, muss natürlich noch viel erneuert und gekauft werden.

Gestern gab es ein Angebot für ein Gasherd auf Amazon. Satte 200€ Günstiger als andere und natürlich sofort bestellt.
Heute kam dann eine nette EMail mit einer Stornierung da das Angebot und der Verkäufer nicht Autorisiert waren!

Quasi nach dem motto "Guck mal wie billig, er kauft es bestimmt auch teurer weil er es haben will".

Hattet ihr auch schonmal sowas?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. September 2019)

Soweit ich weiß will Amazon verstärkt gegen unseriöse Angebote vorgehen, weil es da immer wieder Ärger gibt. Das könnte also damit zusammenhängen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. September 2019)

@TE

Sei doch froh, das amazon den kauf storniert hat. Wenn ware so derartig billig verkauft wird ist es in der regel ein fake. Du hättest die ware also bezahlt und nie erhalten.
Bei solchen angeboten solltest du auch immer auf das verkäufer-Profil schauen. Will der an Amazon "vorbei verkaufen", also per email den verkauf abwickeln, dann sollte man die finger davon lassen.


----------



## mardsis (22. September 2019)

Es gibt bei Amazon öfter mal Fake-Verkäufer. Die wollen nach dem Kauf, dass die Zahlung nicht über Amazon abgewickelt wird und lassen dich am Ende ohne Ware stehen, Bei so billigen Preisen ist das meist der Fall.

Ansonsten hat Amazon auch die Möglichkeit, den Kaufvertrag zu stornieren. Das passiert auch gerne bei starken Preisfehlern.


----------



## julian35152 (22. September 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Sei doch froh, das amazon den kauf storniert hat. Wenn ware so derartig billig verkauft wird ist es in der regel ein fake. Du hättest die ware also bezahlt und nie erhalten.
> Bei solchen angeboten solltest du auch immer auf das verkäufer-Profil schauen. Will der an Amazon "vorbei verkaufen", also per email den verkauf abwickeln, dann sollte man die finger davon lassen.





Ja hätte man vorher mal gucken sollen haha, da sind wir nicht die Einzigen.
https://www.amazon.de/sp?_encoding=...rderID=&seller=A64NNQFCZZXRH&tab=&vasStoreID= 

Hir nochmal die EMail:


> [FONT=&quot]Guten Tag,
> 
> Ihre aktuelle Bestellung konnte wegen unautorisierter Aktivitäten auf dem Konto des Verkäufers nicht bearbeitet werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

Zum Kundenschutz hat Amazon genau das richtige gemacht.


----------



## amdahl (22. September 2019)

Wie du dich darüber echauffieren kannst ist mir nicht ganz klar. Amazon sagt dir klipp und klar, dass es sich um ein gehacktes Verkäuferkonto handelt. Das ist wirklich nichts ungewöhnliches, man erkennt sie normalerweise an unrealistisch niedrigen Preisen. Hier hat dir Amazon den Gefallen getan und dir eine Menge Ärger erspart, indem sie die Bestellung gleich von sich aus storniert haben.


----------



## julian35152 (22. September 2019)

Ja das ist schon klar, kein problem.
Ist ja auch nur eine Frage an andere und keine "Beschwerde" 


Ich bin halt noch gewohnt das bei Amazon alles ordenlich ist und das nicht einfach jeder nicht vorhandene sachen verkaufen kann usw.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2019)

julian35152 schrieb:


> Ich bin halt noch gewohnt das bei Amazon alles ordenlich ist und das nicht einfach jeder nicht vorhandene sachen verkaufen kann usw.



Das war noch nie so... 

Auf dem Amazon Marketplace ist die ich nenns mal "A*lochdichte" nicht so hoch wie auf eBay da amazon wie du bemerkt hast da mehr Zeit und Energie reinsteckt halbwegs die Kontrolle zu behalten aber es gibt immer noch genug davon.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. September 2019)

Aha, du bist also einer von denen, die bei Amazon auf das günstigste Angebot reinfallen 

Sei froh, dass Amazon dich davor noch beschützt hat.

Wenn ein Artikel deutlich günstiger als sonst irgendwo ist und es sich um einen unbekannten  Verkäufer handelt, sollte man hellhörig werden.
Es gibt auch dubiose Homepages, die auf einmal auftauchen und bei denen es Artikel äußerst günstig gibt. Diese dubiosen Homepages sind nach ein paar Tagen auch schon wieder verschwunden.


----------



## julian35152 (22. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Aha, du bist also einer von denen, die bei Amazon auf das günstigste Angebot reinfallen



Naja ich nicht, Frau


----------



## Rage1988 (22. September 2019)

julian35152 schrieb:


> Naja ich nicht, Frau



Kenn ich


----------



## amdahl (22. September 2019)

julian35152 schrieb:


> Ja das ist schon klar, kein problem.
> Ist ja auch nur eine Frage an andere und keine "Beschwerde"


Das liest sich im Eingangspost ein wenig anders.


julian35152 schrieb:


> Quasi nach dem motto "Guck mal wie billig, er kauft es bestimmt auch teurer weil er es haben will".


Fast so als würdest du Amazon unterstellen, dass sie dir ein günstiges Angebot absichtlich vor der Nase wegschnappen, um dich dann mehr dafür bezahlen zu lassen.
Das Angebot war sicher nicht von Amazon, sondern von einem Händler auf deren Marketplace. Je nachdem wie man zahlt ist in solchen Fällen das Geld futsch. Diese Händler bieten in der Regel nur Überweisung und Kreditkarte als Zahlungsmöglichkeit an, weil es damit schwieriger ist sein Geld zurück zu bekommen als z.B. bei Paypal. Oder ganz dreist, man bekommt nach dem Kauf eine Mail mit neuen Zahlungsanweisungen.

Hier ist also alles so wie es sein soll. Amazon hatte einen unseriösen Verkäufer auf ihrer Plattform, das können sie nicht zu 100% verhindern. Sie haben dich aber durch die Stornierung vor einer Menge Ärger und ggf. Totalverlust des gezahlten Betrages geschützt. Dahinter steckt keine Masche um dich zum Kauf teurerer Artikel zu verleiten.


----------

